# Weed ID



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Anybody?










Larger: http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/...5-2008/?action=view&current=DavidGroup185.jpg

And the fruit:









Larger: http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z179/dcross_53042/?action=view&current=DavidGroup225.jpg


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*ground cherry*

i THINK it's a ground cherry. IF it is, then when ripe the little fruit in the husk is edible. I have a plant ID book somewhere. I'll have to look it up to be sure.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ground cherry: not all that good tasting.*

http://www.tradewindsfruit.com/ground_cherry.htm

Ground Cherry Seeds Now Available! 
Physalis pruinosa 
a.k.a. Husk Tomato 



Small orange fruit similar in size and shape to a cherry tomato. The fruit is covered in papery husk. Flavor is a pleasant, unique tomato /pineapple like blend. The ground cherry is very similar to the cape gooseberry, both having similar, but unique flavors.

Description: Small shrub similar to the common tomato, can be grown as an annual or perennial. Plants are usually small, only 1-3ft in height. 

Hardiness: Not frost hardy. Can be grow in most climates as an annual.

Growing Environment: They enjoy full sun, fairly warm (but not hot) temperatures, and protection from frost. In areas where frost or freezes occur, plants are easily grown as annuals. Provide lots of water throughout the growing year, except towards fruit ripening time. Grow in most soil types and will do very well in poor soils and in pots. Plants are susceptible to many of the same diseases and pests as the tomato.

Propagation: By seeds.

Uses: Uses are similar to common tomato. Can be eaten raw, used in salads, desserts, as a flavoring, and in jams and jellies. Fruits are excellent when dipped in chocolate, and can be dried and eaten.

Native Range: Native to Central and South America.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I grew a ground cherry last year, the leaves are different(I think) and the fruit is much smaller. Also, this is growing in a clump, and seems like it might have one large root system like Canada thistles.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

The fruit looks close to either a ground cherry or the husk tomato (tomatillo), both members of the nightshade family. The leaves look like a member of the nightshades as well. Since the tomatillo is not native to your part of the country, I am pretty sure it can be ruled out. Since it looks like a nightshade of some sort which are generally toxic, if you did not plant it, I would not trust it to be edible.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Gene Weitzel said:


> The fruit looks close to either a ground cherry or the husk tomato (tomatillo), both members of the nightshade family. The leaves look like a member of the nightshades as well. Since the tomatillo is not native to your part of the country, I am pretty sure it can be ruled out. Since it looks like a nightshade of some sort which are generally toxic, if you did not plant it, I would not trust it to be edible.


That's what I thought. Ground Cherry. Poha berries here NW Vermont. I've had Poha berry pie before...mmmm. They grow all over my bee yards.

Can you take a closer picture?


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Like most everyone else has said, most likely a ground cherry, probably _Physalis_ _longifolia_. I get them occasionally in my orchard, but it is a large variety, _pubescens_. It is weird to see them when they dry out in the fall - look like little lanterns.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=PHLOS

Actually, member of the potato family - Solanaceae.

MM


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

YOU- "I grew a ground cherry last year, the leaves are different(I think) and the fruit is much smaller. Also, this is growing in a clump, and seems like it might have one large root system like Canada thistles. "

ME- Did you grow a hybrid variety of ground cherry? If so that could explain why it looks different. If you were growing an F1 Hybrid (very possible if you bought them from a seed catalog), then the seeds from those fruits would most likely grow plants that look quite a bit different from the original. I know there are wild forms of ground cherry and "improved" varieties out there for sale.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

It could have been a hybrid, bought one plant at a sale-variety not stated. I'm pretty sure this was around last year already. I left one, will keep an eye on the fruits.


----------

